# Looking for a .357 sig load for 124 125 grain bullets for W231 or HP38 powders



## Vee_Kay (Jan 18, 2015)

I only have four load manuals and none have anything for a .357 Sig load with W231/HP38 powders for a 125 or 124 graoin bullet. Online it will only give me a recipe for HP38 and a 90 grain bullet. Or. Has anyone worked up a load for .357 sig with HP38/W231 powder?


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Most load .357 Sig for performance, and 231/HP38 is too fast.
Obviously, it can be used, but the load manuals would not see a reason too (not even Hodgdon/Winchester).


----------



## Vee_Kay (Jan 18, 2015)

Pretty much what I figured, however the Blue Dot jug goes empty much faster then the HP38 jug, if you know what I mean. Pistol powders are getting hard to find again. Don't know what gives, but I was thinking it might be nice to try something for plinking and save my blue dot for a more powerful load...


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

You can learn to work up your own loads. 
A call to Hodgdon would possibly get you some information--they have unpublished data that they will share, along with any concerns they have.


----------

